# Face Frame size 1-1/2" or 2"



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry if this question has been asked before (I searched for an answer but couldnt find one)

I have seen a number of cabinet built with frames built with both sizes (the ones in my kitchen are 1.5) What size frames are the most commonly used for kitchen cabinets?

Thanks guys

Tim


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Tim, I use 2" and sometimes 2 1/4". I just think 2" looks better, especially if there is a 1/2" door overlay. I use 2 1/4" on bookcases and other open cabinets. It all really depends on the overall size of the cabinet and what looks in proportion.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use 2" all the way around. I've seen some cabinet shops use 2" everywhere except for the bottom rail and they use 1 1/4 there. Seems to me that it is extra work to make the extra size wood then to remember where it goes on the face frame. The 2" bottom rail hides under cabinet lighting better too.


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

Really depends on the look you want as well as your hinge offset.

I like to use 1 3/4" face frame, although I have use 1 1/2" as well as 2". I also like to use a 5/8" offset hinge and 2 1/4" stile and rails for my doors.


----------



## Jacktoo (Oct 8, 2009)

I use 1 1/2" unless I'm going to add crown to the upper cabinets, then I make adjustments as necessary so I still maintain a 1" reveal. I think it should be your personal preference to get the look that you want. However, if you are using dimensional 1 x material, you will find that 1 5/8" is the best choice for less scrap.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

One thing to bear in mind is that if you are using Euro-hinges, they're a lot easier to mount if your face frame is flush with the inside wall of the cabinet. So if you're abutting 2 cabinets, 1 1/2" face frame would give you flush mount ability for the hinges. Yes, they make mounting plates for face frame application, I know, I have used them. But I do not trust them to hold up over time because they have 2 mounting screws in parallel on the edge of the face frame and whenever the door swings, it puts torque on those screws because there is not enough bearing surface against the plate to hold it steady, as there is when mounted to the cabinet side. 

I don't, myself have any standards that I stick with. I often do a combination of face frame/frameless, i.e. I might use a 1 1/2" stile where the cabinet butts up to the wall, then 3/4" stiles where I have a single vertical stile in the center of a cabinet, and perhaps 1" or 1 1/4" rails. I do not use edge tape because I believe it is strictly cheap junk. All solid face frame/edging, 3/4" thick, mortise & tenon joinery, even on the 3/4" wide face frames.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for those suggestions


----------

